# convertir lenguaje assembler-codigo de maquina



## david7777777 (Nov 18, 2011)

primero a todos los entendidos de la materia de programacion, ire directo al punto en clases estamos comenzando esto de la programacion y sinceramente no entendi mucho pero me puse a investigar y UUUUFFF que les dire el tema me parecio muy amplio  estamos utilizando el entrenador MDA-8086 y solo tengo el programa en lenguaje assembler y como ustedes saben necesito introducir los codigos pero no en assembler sino en codigo de maquina 
si alguien me podria dar alguna pagina para investigar mas de este entrenador(mejor si es en español porque el manual esta en ingles) se los agradeceria mucho
aqui el manual http://e-stud.vgtu.lt/users/files/dest/2102/m_eng_8086.pdf y la practica lo saque de ahi mismo es este 
Experiment 5. Keyboard Interface ···································································· 69
5-1. Keyboard Interface ············································································································ 69
y para terminar necesito el programa en cod. maquina para introducirlos al entrenador y si me ayudarian estaria realmente agradecidos espero su pronta respuesta 
david


----------



## pepechip (Nov 18, 2011)

El codigo ensamblador y el codigo maquina es exactamente igual, lo unico que les diferencia es que el ensamblador utiliza Nemotecnicos en lugar de binario.


----------



## DSP (Nov 18, 2011)

Necesitas un compilador, tambien le llaman ensamblador, es un programa que hace precisamente eso: convertir asm a codigo máquina. Para cada microprocesador o microcontrolador existe un compilador o ensamblador y te pueden generar archivos en diferentes formatos cuya extension por lo regular es .hex

Tambien lo podrias hacer a mano, para lo cual necesitas la lista de instrucciones o nemotecnicos y su respectivo codigo maquina (asi lo hacia en la escuela) pero es muuuuy laborioso y propenso a errores


----------



## david7777777 (Nov 19, 2011)

gracias por sus prontas respuestas el compilador lo acabo de conseguir voy a probarloy les comento pero por si acaso me podrian facilitar el resultado para compararlo ? perdon el abuso pero tengo intenciones de que salga bien y tener buena nota jejej y lo peor de todo es que el entrenador no lo puedo usar todos los dias para ir probando de antemano gracias
david


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mejor coloca tu el resultado y nosotros te decimos si esta bien o no... 

Saludos..


----------



## david7777777 (Nov 22, 2011)

hoy termine de hacerlo y tambien encontre el programa para convertir estaba en el CD del entrenador pero al final un cambio de planes por el docente  y acabo de hacer un programa para un motor paso a paso en algunas horas les comento como me fue no tengo mucho tiempo libre por mis  ultimos examenes y no hice el programa del motor que esta en el libro eso esta mas complicado asi que con mi criterio lo intente hacer y  siii me funciono  y lo acabe en algo parecido a una pala mecanica


----------

